# TOS Cylon Raider



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Any word or sightings on the new Moebius Classic Cylon Raider?


----------



## Helldogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Or the TOS Galactica?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Latest news:

Galactica is waiting to clear customs. Was hopeful for this week.

Raider should hopefully be later this month?


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Steve is now saying he should have the Galactica as soon as Friday!:

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Moebius (on Facebook) says the classic Cylon Raider models are at their offices, and will ship tomorrow.

Link to FB
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=741781009195538&id=152580141448964&stream_ref=10


----------



## macki (Mar 13, 2010)

I was the one who asked them that today


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

SSM says they just got them in.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

This quick after the Galactica???????????????


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

^ I know - your wallet is still curled up in the corner, sobbing... So is mine...


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

*YUP! Moebius has managed to permanently install an I.V. from our wallets into their's - in a good way*:tongue:


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

actias said:


> *YUP! Moebius has managed to permanently install an I.V. from our wallets into their's - in a good way*:tongue:


More like Moebius Borg nanites...resistance is usually quite futile....yes...in a good way.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

StarCruiser said:


> ^ I know - your wallet is still curled up in the corner, sobbing... So is mine...


I know, right? My thoughts exactly! Especially since I bought two Galacticas, my wallet looks like a shrinky dink.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

You should see my wallet after my Galactica purchase!:drunk:


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

*My wallet jumped out of my pocket, turned around...flipped me off and then proceeded to run away!*


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

robiwon said:


> You should see my wallet after my Galactica purchase!:drunk:


I peeked into your wallet, but it's SO worth it!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

I never had one run away - though one tried to kill itself!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Someone on one of my FB modeling groups posted a picture of their Moebius Raider mocked up. This thing is huge!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You gotta love the halftrack / tank wheels....hey on film they look great right?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

robiwon said:


> Someone on one of my FB modeling groups posted a picture of their Moebius Raider mocked up. This thing is huge!


I honestly never thought we'd see a TOS raider this size.

Kudos to Moebius for even doing it.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I was OK with the original kit until I saw the Moebius and realized how much detail was missing. 
I am watching all the builds with glee and taking notes...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

fluke said:


> You gotta love the halftrack / tank wheels....hey on film they look great right?


LOL! Yeah, I know. The original designer of this probably never figured that people would still be obsessing over the ships from this show almost forty years later. 

Sean


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

SJF said:


> LOL! Yeah, I know. The original designer of this probably never figured that people would still be obsessing over the ships from this show almost forty years later.


How could they? 
"No one will see this s**t on screen; it's just random detail. Pass the box of kit parts."

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

Just got my original series Battlestar Galactica this last Saturday.


----------

